# Rich Mountain (Cartecay Tract)



## mathewsZXT (Sep 25, 2013)

I was thinking of going and scouting out the archery only tract of rich mounatain wma? Has anybody hunted this tract of property? Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## Thwack (Sep 25, 2013)

I've hunted it for around 10 years. Some years more than others. Killed a few deer.  For me it's been either pretty good or just plain sorry.  Haven't been on it this season yet.  It seems to be most crowded during the regular archery season and less crowded further into gun season.  It's strange though... I've had a huge chunk of land to myself (even on a Saturdays) one year, and the next you can't go anywhere without bumping into somebody or finding a stand. Some years Theres a decent amount of deer and others it becomes desolate. I'd say right now if you could find a white oak dropping acorns you'd be in business.


----------



## the HEED! (Sep 25, 2013)

thats up near my dads place on the river, we always came in off Mulkey Rd off 52 to accsess it, now its got a subdivision built right up next to it or some kind of development. Saw a few deer here and there and a bear, never saw many hunters. The Gilmer county jail property backs up to it somewhere along in there, might have to stick an escapee in the leg if youre in there and they have one jump the fence.


----------



## mathewsZXT (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input fellas! I was thinking of scouting it out tomorrow evening...that is if the wife dont have the "honey do" list out??? I know I used to hunt an archery only tract in hall county back in the day called "Chattahoochee River Park"..(I think that is what it was called??) I believe the state took that land over and made it into a park or something now though?? It had some nice deer on it and it was not overhunted at all. I was hoping that this Cartecay Tract was going to be about the same...


----------



## Mark N Lani (Sep 22, 2019)

Man, I've hunted it for over 20 years, they have over the past 5 years or so created hiking and biking trails. You'll be in a deer stand and a heard of screaming kids will walk down the trails. Just this weekend i've counted around 20 hikers. they wear white black and brown like they don't even have a clue its hunting season. You either have to hike 10 miles in the brawny deep or just pick another place. Since they stopped having to have the WMA stamps no place is safe. Even people try to hike into McGraw Ford, They are camping in these locations, riding their bikes having cook outs. ***, I may not even buy a hunting license next year.


----------

